# Elektro-gerät aus england



## Zoidberg123 (26 Januar 2009)

hi,

ich möchte ein elektro-gerät aus england importieren. vermutlich kann ich das nicht einfach ans deutsche netz anschließen, oder?
was genau muss ich beachten? brauch ich einen adapter oder sogar einen trafo?

schon mal danke im vorraus

zoidberg


----------



## Golden Egg (26 Januar 2009)

Hi. Hab bei google folgendes gefunden.

http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-8-3980.html

PS: Gibt es keine Bedienungsanleitung irgendwo im Netz zu deinem Gerät?

MfG. Golden Egg


----------



## MSB (26 Januar 2009)

Tja, wer will das ohne technische Daten sagen ...

Ich war letztens in Wales, und Nennspannung an normalen Steckdosen waren 240V,
also ist davon auszugehen das das Gerät bei 230V wohl auch normal seinen Dienst tut ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vierlagig (26 Januar 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Ich war letztens in Wales, und Nennspannung an normalen Steckdosen waren 240V,
> also ist davon auszugehen das das Gerät bei 230V wohl auch normal seinen Dienst tut ...


 
nur is die lampe bißchen dunkler ... aber unmerklich


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Januar 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Länderübersicht_Steckertypen,_Netzspannungen_und_-frequenzen


----------



## Zoidberg123 (26 Januar 2009)

ich möchte mir die wii als uk-import holen.
wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, brauch ich nur einen "reiseadapter" von uk zu de?


----------



## o.s.t. (26 Januar 2009)

wenn ein solcher Adapter ist: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




dann: Schnipp - schnapp Stecker ab und Schuko dran (wobei eigentlich gemäss Bild ein 2 poliger Eurostecker genügen würde, da ich nur ein zweipoliges Netzkabel erkenne)

Zur Netzspannung: 240V sollte es eigentlich auch in England in Hausnetzen nicht mehr geben, da seit Ende der 80er Jahre die in Europa geläufigen Spannungen 220 + 240V europaweit auf  230V harmonisiert wurden. (In Netzen der Industire können aber nach Erfahrung heute noch die alten Spannungen sein, in gewissen Ländern zumindest) siehe auch hier: http://www.soundlight.de/techtips/netzspg.htm

o.s.t.


----------



## Zoidberg123 (26 Januar 2009)

also brauch ich eigentlich nur so ein teil?


----------



## TommyG (30 Januar 2009)

Wenn du 

an einem Bahnhof/ Flughafen vorbeikommst, oder nen elektronik- Laden in der Nähe hast, kommt Du auch dran...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## eYe (2 Februar 2009)

*2-TECH Reisestecker- Adapter UK-Deutschland WEISS*


----------

